# Lost Sawyer oar on the middle fork of the salmon



## Jensen-2006 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sawyer 10 ft. MX-G shaft with ash v- pro blade.
Lost on fri June 1 in velvet falls. Please contact me if found. 307-413-1688


----------

